# Goodman HVAC Control Board Solid Red Light?



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Is the compressor and fan in the outdoor unit running?


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

No, the compressor fan is not running and the unit is making a loud buzzing noise.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay, I see where you are going with this. I just turned the unit on and tried manually starting the fan and it seems to be working, which would of course mean a bad capacitor. The only thing that seems strange is that the air coming out of the vents doesn't seem to be as cool. Perhaps it's just me. 

Can compressors be damaged if they are allowed to run without a fan or will the Goodman control board shut them down before they get too hot? Thanks for your help!


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Need model numbers of both indoor and outdoor units. 

Solid red usually means a problem, but not always. Is there a flash code table on any of the panels, does it say anything about a solid red? 

Cheers!


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Here's the status info for the unit.

Status LED: Red "TRIP"

Description:
Thermostat demand signal Y1 is present, but the compressor is not running	

Troubleshooting Information:
1. Compressor protector is open
2. Outdoor unit power disconnect is open
3. Compressor circuit breaker or fuse(s) is open
4. Broken wire or connector is not making contact
5. Low pressure switch open if present in system
6. Compressor contactor has failed open


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Do you have a meter, and know how to use it?


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

If you're referring to a multi-meter, then yes.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Let's start by seeing if you have voltage at the contactor. Let us know what you have at:
1) across line side of contactor (L1 and L2) 
2) across low side of contactor (smallest control wires on contactor) 
3) if the above is 0, then the control wires coming into the unit

This is all with the power on, and the thermostat set to cooling below the room temp for more then 10min. Be careful, these voltages are hazardous. 

Cheers!


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

What should I set the voltage to? In other words, how high should the voltage be that I'll be measuring?


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Highest should be 208/230 V


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

370V is the highest possible in your system. You won't see that as a number though. That'll be 230ish

Cheers!


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

supers05 said:


> Let's start by seeing if you have voltage at the contactor. Let us know what you have at:
> 1) across line side of contactor (L1 and L2)
> 2) across low side of contactor (smallest control wires on contactor)
> 3) if the above is 0, then the control wires coming into the unit
> ...


Okay, I ran the unit for 10 minutes and the voltages are as follows:
1) 240v
2) 240v

Once again, I had to spin the fan to get it started. FWIW, the capacitor voltage was around 280v while operating.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

What's the capacitor test to?


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

roughneck said:


> What's the capacitor test to?


When I tested it with the system off it was 0 OHMS with no fluctuation. Is that what you mean?


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Test with the capacitance function on the meter.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

roughneck said:


> Test with the capacitance function on the meter.


With the unit on or off?


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Unit off and capacitor unhooked. 
That capacitor can give you a hell of a shock even when it's disconnected


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

roughneck said:


> Unit off and capacitor unhooked.
> That capacitor can give you a hell of a shock even when it's disconnected


And that's why I'm wearing rubber gloves.  I just discovered that my cheesy Sears Craftsman multimeter doesn't have a capacitor test mode.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Can it measure current draw? Preferably with a clamp? Measure all 3 wires going to the motor. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

It could be the start winding in the fan motor that's bad.

I'm betting you have a bad capacitor though. the compressor side may be bad too. most meters don't do capacitance so you might as well just chance it if yours doesn't.

the compressor has a thermal overload so it may take a while to reset if it's been running without the fan.

You can verify that with a meter.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

user_12345a wins the prize! 

It was a bad capacitor and the cost to replace it was a whopping $8.00 and a few hours to diagnose the problem. A big win for Harry Homeowner today! Thanks for your help guys. 

BTW, I found out that a red LED on a Goodman control board means normal operation. Not sure why there weren't any error codes for the bad capacitor.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

..because the furnace's board has no way to tell what the condenser is doing.

actually furnace boards don't tell you that a blower motor capacitor is bad either, just that the high temp limit is open. you have to fund out why.

if you need an led to tell you that a condenser fan motor isn't coming on you need to get your eyes checked, but then u wouldn't see the led either.


----------

